# Are we in for a repeat of Nov-Jan 2006-07?



## Greg (Oct 22, 2007)

*0.5 Month Outlook for Nov-Dec-Jan 2007-08*






I was hoping for a stronger start this season, but if Feb-Apr 2008 is similar to this past season, I'll try to remain patient.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 22, 2007)

Let's hope not.   Arhhhhg.


----------



## Zand (Oct 22, 2007)

Above normal is one thing. Last December and early January is a whole different world. 74 degrees on January 6th isn't just above normal. If that happens again...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not at all concerned right now. Since the weather around here can turn at anytime, to worry about it seems like a wast of energy. It will be what it will be.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2007)

Keep it simple.  Just go where the snow is.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 22, 2007)

Greg- weren't you the one quoting Twain? If you don't like the weather just wait a few minutes?

Just wait a few minutes, it's early yet


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Greg- weren't you the one quoting Twain? If you don't like the weather just wait a few minutes?
> 
> Just wait a few minutes, it's early yet



Of course. And I'm forever the optimist; just go search a few posts from this time last year. Just trying to spark some discussion. I'm not a firm believer in longer term forecasts, and like HPD said, it is what it is. Just fun to speculate this time of year.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 22, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> to worry about it seems like a wast of energy. It will be what it will be.


Yep


billski said:


> Keep it simple.  Just go where the snow is.


Yep


It's hard to ignore the lack of snow... but then again I can't even remember the last time I had a white Xmas around these parts (a real white, not frost on the grass). So... we'll just have to wait and see - we did have some excellent storms late last year...

But we just have to accept the NE reality... that we probably won't have any real snow skiing until after December anymore.


----------



## ajl50 (Oct 22, 2007)

yea...i have to say that above normal and the start of last winter are two totally different things. 
Then again I'd be willing to take a nov-jan being like last year if mid jan-april is like last year also.


----------



## kingslug (Oct 22, 2007)

I've saved 6 vacation days just in case this happens. Cause if it does...I'm outta here!


----------



## gymnast46 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Upcoming season*

I'm the eternal optimist (I see the glass as 5/8 full) but last year certainly put a crimp in my optimism.  The ski industry can ill afford a repeat of what we experienced in the early part of last season.

Climatic change doesn't happen overnight.  It's a gradual trend over decades and centuries.  We can have unseasonably warm weather one season and epic cold and snow the next but anyone who thinks global warming is a fiction is deluding themselves.  The present day trends are discouraging.

A long time ago I spent nine years in the field of meteorology in the Air Force, in college, and in broadcasting.  I taught introductory meteorology and climatology at the University of South Florida and spent 3 1/2 years as an on air weatherman at Channel 8 (WFLA-TV NBC) in Tampa.  I finally got around to watching Al Gore's An Inconvenient Truth.  The guy may be in serious need of a charisma transplant but there's no arguing with his conclusions.  I just hope my new grandson won't have to learn about skiing from history books.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes!

But this year will be Nov-Jan 07/08.

I believe that Nov-Jan comes around every year. Check the calendar.

Because I know you aren't talking about the weather.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice one Jim.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> I was hoping for a stronger start this season



Relax.  The Veterans Day storm will be here soon.

Just do a little snow dance...


----------

